# Penecillin



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Might be handy to know how to make in an extended SHTF period. Anyone know how it's made or thought of it? Got the idea from the Bosnian civil war experience write up.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/home-made-medicins-2361/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope I am aloud to post this... I thought it was good....


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

faithmarie said:


> I hope I am aloud to post this... I thought it was good....


Good Lord Girl! Thanks!!:kiss:


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Before it becomes illegal, thanks to NoBama, go to cal vat website. Company in NV sells penicillin marked as "aquarium use". It's the same stuff you get from your own doctor. I bought 500, 250mg tablets for under $100. I also bought 3 other types of antibiotics for those allergic to pen. Won't be long before this goes away.


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shelf life should be minimum of ten years as well. Likely longer.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay... my daughter bought them... the shelf life is ten years.... which ones are the ones not to take if you are allergic to penicillin? I like that there are more than one kind of antibiotic. I have the book from this doctor... Doom and Bloom... but I have not read it yet.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent - thank you faithmarie


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

It's my understanding that any antibiotic ending in "cillin" is in the Penicillin family of drugs. The alternatives are the "cyclines" as in tetracycline and doxycycline and the "cins" like azithromycin.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

This seems like a good idea, but someone SHOULD HAVE THE STUFF TESTED BY A LAB FIRST.
I was looking this stuff up just now (for the last half hour) and while there seems to be a lot of support for the idea that fish meds are the same, this isnt the kind of thing you want to mess around with.
Dosage requirements are different for fish (duh), the inherent dangers of self medication, and one interesting post I read was talking about the binding agents being different for use in an aquarium vs a human. The binders for aquarium use act as a delayed time release mechanism, and you dont want that when it comes to treating humans.
In the vid it certainly looks like the same pill, but having the pills tested by a lab seems like the safer approach.

That said, SHTF, seems like a great idea, regardless. Some fish C1pr0 is better than none.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I couldn't begin to know how much or when to take it but I still want to have it in case our friends know those things and move back here by us!!!!!!!! I am allergic to penicillin .... I guess because I took so much of it in my life. ?.. I can't tell our nurse or pharmacies friends about this until the SHTF because their SHTF would happen if they thought we would even consider this without "the gods of the medical field" were not consulted. LOL Well what ever ...

I like the fish C1prO thing a lot.... that stuff is strong. There are a lot of videos on that website Doom and Bloom. I like the one where they grow fish....


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> This seems like a good idea, but someone SHOULD HAVE THE STUFF TESTED BY A LAB FIRST.
> I was looking this stuff up just now (for the last half hour) and while there seems to be a lot of support for the idea that fish meds are the same, this isnt the kind of thing you want to mess around with.
> Dosage requirements are different for fish (duh), the inherent dangers of self medication, and one interesting post I read was talking about the binding agents being different for use in an aquarium vs a human. The binders for aquarium use act as a delayed time release mechanism, and you dont want that when it comes to treating humans.
> In the vid it certainly looks like the same pill, but having the pills tested by a lab seems like the safer approach.
> ...


I just asked my vet she advised its the same stuff we use. My old vet did not by antibiotics for his house when someone needed them he got them from his office.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah!!!!! We better stock up before the door is closed.... right?


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

The bottom line is education from the drug websites life drugs.com. Lots of detail there and warnings of allergies, etc. These drugs for fish and other animals are for the most part, the same stuff we've been taking all along. Amoxicillin is amoxicillin any way you dissect it. If the SHTF, you're spouse or child has bacterial infection with 103.5 fever, you've educated yourself well with these Mede and feel comfortable with ability to administer proper dosage....you have a choice and option. Otherwise, watch them die, untreated. Remember, we're talking about life or death here, not daily substitution of our health management in an organized world. These drugs I bought are certified pure and pharmacy grade. My father in law is retired pharmacist...he said go for it!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

SouthernComfort said:


> The bottom line is education from the drug websites life drugs.com. Lots of detail there and warnings of allergies, etc. These drugs for fish and other animals are for the most part, the same stuff we've been taking all along. Amoxicillin is amoxicillin any way you dissect it. If the SHTF, you're spouse or child has bacterial infection with 103.5 fever, you've educated yourself well with these Mede and feel comfortable with ability to administer proper dosage....you have a choice and option. Otherwise, watch them die, untreated. Remember, we're talking about life or death here, not daily substitution of our health management in an organized world. These drugs I bought are certified pure and pharmacy grade. My father in law is retired pharmacist...he said go for it!


Thanks... Great


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

When does my little green newbie dot turn red like yours? I wanna be like you when I grow up!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL... Are you talking to me? Because if you are .. I haven't got a clue. Not even what you mean.... You look green to me... LOL


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Just realized, you're dot is green too!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL.... Yeah and I joined in 2008.....maybe you have to have a certain amount of posts


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmmmm.....it simply means on or offline....silly me!


----------

